# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Enhanced Athlete MK677 Before and After Blood Work w/ IGF Levels Raised 53.9%

## MACHINE5150

Below are before and after blood test results showing increase IGF Levels by over 50%

IGF-1 level before administration of 20mg of Enhanced Athlete MK677 Growth Hormone was 141 ng/ml

IGF-1 level after administration of 20 mg of Enhanced Athlete MK677 Growth Hormone is 217 ng/ml

This is an increase of 53.9%

Although some may say that this is not a significant increase, i would contend that it is nothing to discount. I would aslo like to note that my before lab test results were while on 40mg of ostarine and so my cholesterol was high and my test was low. After running PCT those levels returned to near normal.

go here for that thread: http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...-aas-user.html


many people have said that MK677 increases cholesterol, but this is not the case with me. My cholesterol is still a bit high, but that is due to diet, not the MK677. I will upload larger immages in the next post.







I am interested to hear everones thoughts, and opinions on this

----------


## boisebeast

Very interesting results with the growth hormone . The problem is that with growth, it really needs to stay high for the long-term to get any really good benefits out of it. I'm not sure that a ~50% is enough to constitute that high level. Even if it was, you'd have to be staying on that stuff for a very long time which would be costly as anything growth hormone-related is. I would also say that your cholesterol increase was likely a result of the *combination* of your diet and ostarine. Silabolin had a clear, negative impact on his cholesterol as well post-ostarine. I cannot speak for him, but for myself, I ate an extremely strict diet throughout the entire cycle and still saw a massive hit to my cholesterol afterwards. There appears to be a blatant correlation to me which constitutes caution when considering using ostarine to bridge. I believe the degree to which it affects people varies, like any other drug. Thanks for posting your bloodwork and findings! Even if we disagree on certain aspects, I think we can agree that the community will massively benefit from being able to see all of these blood panels.

----------


## PrideR

how many weeks did u take it ?

----------


## MACHINE5150

> how many weeks did u take it ?


I was only on for one week.. five days actually to be precise. I do 5 days on 2 days off because i heard that your receptors get saturated after 5 days.


I agree that GH is a long term investment and that 50% is not really ground breaking.. I would say that MK677 is moderately beneficial though. I certainly seem to be slightly stronger on it. But strength varies quite a bit anyways. 

My conclusion is that MK677 is certainly no replacement for injectible HGH, but it is moderately beneficial. I think of it as the poor mans HGH.. lol not that $90 is small potatoes, because that adds up over time, but it is not completely out of this planet price wise.

----------


## RAddict

Hello. I know this is an old thread and i'm sorry to bring it back again but i have one question.

You took Mk-677 only for one week and it increased levels by 53,9%. Isn't that very promising? I mean, the longer someone take it, the more IGF levels will increase, right? Or am i wrong?

Thank you.

----------


## hustler101

Doesnt intermittent fasting increase your IGF1 by 2000% naturally? Compared to your 200% increase using supplements ?

----------


## Ashop

Nice to see you do some homework at get blood work done. That's that best way to see what's working and what's not.

----------


## Unc15smh

> Doesnt intermittent fasting increase your IGF1 by 2000% naturally? Compared to your 200% increase using supplements ?


No... 2000% would put you WAY above anything hgh injections could even do.

----------

